

In-depth Look at Data Modeling in MongoDB - mdirolf
http://blog.fiesta.cc/post/11319522700/walkthrough-mongodb-data-modeling

======
FrancescoRizzi
As NoSQL is gaining more relevance, this sort of practical examples are great
for everyone to see and review. More, more, give me more, I say!

~~~
mdirolf
We'll try to keep adding whatever information we can about our deployment. If
you have specific questions just shoot us an email - they'll probably be good
inspiration for future posts.

------
stg
Nice article. I'd certainly like to see you go a little bit deeper still.

I'm not sure if many people are familiar with the ideas behind domain driven
design (as in, the Eric Evans book), but I find that modelling your documents
around your aggregate roots is a good starting point.

